# create a program for a concert.



## Tarneem (Jan 3, 2022)

if you have the opportunity to create a program for a concert, what would it be???

for me I would make the program for a youth philharmonic orchestra. we start the event the with Beethoven's "The Consecration of the House" followed by the piano concerto of Clara Schumann. we have a short interval then the orchestra performs Wagner's "Symphony in C Major"


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

This month I'd just vouch for my favorite works.

Long concert - _Der Ring des Nibelungen_
Short concert - The _Eroica _and The_ Pastoral_


----------



## perempe (Feb 27, 2014)

Your Dream Concert


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

Malcolm Arnold: English Dances, Set I, Op. 27
Glazunov: Violin Concerto

Intermission

Dvořák: Symphony No. 6


----------



## Tarneem (Jan 3, 2022)

haziz said:


> Malcolm Arnold: English Dances, Set I, Op. 27
> Glazunov: Violin Concerto
> 
> Intermission
> ...



absolutely adore Dvorak's 6th... gonna listen to the other pieces. by the way... which violinist would you love to perform Glazunov: Violin Concerto???


----------



## Nate Miller (Oct 24, 2016)

I've always wanted to play a guitar recital of the Variations on the Folia d'Espana, First the early ones by Sainz, Sor and Guiliani followed after the intermission by the one by Manuel Ponce.

of course the only thing stopping me is that the Ponce version is in 20 variation, all of them hard, and it goes on for 25 minutes


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

Vivaldi - Four Seasons: Summer
Bach - Brandenburg No. 6
Ravel - Bolero

Intermission

Beethoven - Symphony No. 3
Gershwin - Rhapsody in Blue

Encore: The Sailor's Hornpipe


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

Tbh, almost every time I gather recordings to listen to I treat it like a concert. I will often pick an overture, a concerto and a symphony to listen to in a session.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Shostakovich - Sym. 15
Pettersson - Sym. 7


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

I have stated before that I would love to see concerts with one CPT work, one modern work, and a contemporary work. Here's one possibility.

Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto
Brahms: Academic Festival Overture
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphony


----------



## Nate Miller (Oct 24, 2016)

this is kinda interesting because I see you guys are programming what you might like to hear

When I make up a program, I think "what do I want to play"

what you might want to hear never really enters into it 😄


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

For an all Russian music concert :

Overture to the opera "The Oresteia " by Sergei Taneyev .

Cello concerto by Nikolai Myaskovsky .

Symphony no 1 in C major by Mily Balakirev .


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

pianozach said:


> Vivaldi - Four Seasons: Summer
> Bach - Brandenburg No. 6
> Ravel - Bolero
> 
> ...



That is a fairly long program by modern standards! Maybe not as long as Beethoven's massive Symphony 5/6/PC4/Choral Fantasy etc., but certainly long by modern standards.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

How about this actual Halle/Barbirolli concert from 1960...

Nielsen Symphony #5
...
Mahler Symphony #7


----------



## EvaBaron (Jan 3, 2022)

So mine is not per se my favourite pieces or overtures but works that I think would be awesome to hear in concert

Rossini: William Tell Overture
Holst: The Planets
Saint-Saëns: Symphony no. 3


I also want to do a list of pieces that are almost never programmed so it would be nice to hear them in concert

Sibelius: Impromptu for String Orchestra
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto no. 2
Magnard: Symphony no. 4


----------



## perempe (Feb 27, 2014)

Bulldog said:


> Shostakovich - Sym. 15
> Pettersson - Sym. 7


I have to sleep four more times to hear Symphony No. 15.


----------



## perempe (Feb 27, 2014)

EvaBaron said:


> So mine is not per se my favourite pieces or overtures but works that I think would be awesome to hear in concert
> 
> Rossini: William Tell Overture
> Holst: The Planets
> ...


Surprising choices, I've heard all the first three. I've heard Symphony No. 3 at least twice, will hear it in BFO's February concert.


----------



## EvaBaron (Jan 3, 2022)

perempe said:


> Surprising choices, I've heard all the first three. I've heard Symphony No. 3 at least twice, will hear it in BFO's February concert.


The William tell overture could be easily replaced with Vaughan Williams’ Tallis Fantasia. All these works shine with the sonics of a good concert hall


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

Brahms - Horn Trio

Wuorinen - Horn Trio

Ligeti - Horn Trio


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

_Vivaldi - Four Seasons: Summer
Bach - Brandenburg No. 6
Ravel - Bolero

Intermission

Beethoven - Symphony No. 3
Gershwin - Rhapsody in Blue

Encore: The Sailor's Hornpipe_



haziz said:


> That is a fairly long program by modern standards! Maybe not as long as Beethoven's massive Symphony 5/6/PC4/Choral Fantasy etc., but certainly long by modern standards.


Hmm . . . It didn't seem like it would be all that long, at least by rock concert or musical theatre standards.

12:00 Vivaldi - Four Seasons: Summer
19:00 Bach - Brandenburg No. 6
14:00 Ravel - Bolero

50:00 Beethoven - Symphony No. 3
17:00 Gershwin - Rhapsody in Blue

45 minute first half,
67 minute second half.

Reverse the 1st half and the 2nd half, and it's pretty standard timing for a standard musical (60 min First Act, 45 min 2nd act, so maybe over by 7 minutes).

And the *Sailor's Hornpipe* is under two minutes long. It was meant mostly as a joke, but not entirely.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

1 -Beethoven: Beethoven: Egmont Overture, Op. 84

2- Beethoven Piano concerto no 5 -Jan Lisiecki

intermission 

3 - Beethoven 9 

Royal Concertgebouw orchestra -Klaus Mäkelä


----------



## Tarneem (Jan 3, 2022)

mmsbls said:


> Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto


this is the best viola concerto I have ever heard in my life. I see a lot of sparks of genius. today is totally devoted for listening to Gubaidulina. t


----------

